# Ram



## reny777 (Apr 4, 2018)

Can someone tell me if this is a female or male Bolivian or German blue


----------



## rhennessey (Jul 25, 2014)

definitely German ram, not sure of sex. Like the male hongsloi also!!!


----------



## reny777 (Apr 4, 2018)

rhennessey said:


> definitely German ram, not sure of sex. Like the male hongsloi also!!!


lol that's funny it was sold under the impression that it was a Bolivian I thought it looked too colourful for a Bolivian you would think the pet store would know what it was selling apperently not


----------



## rhennessey (Jul 25, 2014)

Yeah the bolivian rams normally have silver/gray bodies and have red edges to their caudal fin. The german ones have the body colour and no red edges. Also the body shape is not the same although close.


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

it's a girl, german blue


----------

